# Looking for land or club in Middle GA



## jbroadnax (Jul 28, 2017)

Looking for a place for me, my dad, and my son.   I have a tractor and equipment...Feeders, deer stands...whatever...Just need a GA place to take my son.   Thanks!


----------



## Buck_ruttin (Aug 1, 2017)

Hello, We have a club in wilkinson county that that has a camp with electricity and it's 460 acres with 3 fish ponds and very youth friend dies are 500 a year and could fit you and your dad in. Pin and pin out system.


----------



## JDSWRSLLL (Aug 10, 2017)

*Midwest GA Club*

I have openings in my club, see Troup County Lease Still Needs Members, under lease looking for members GA only


----------

